# Free dog to good home



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Well I given it some though and decided to post this. I picked up a stray pup at Berlin Lake a year and a half ago. The Rangers found it and my kids had to have it. No problem but I have 3 dogs. With 4 kids and 4 dogs its just to much! Its a yellow-beagle mix. Yellow coat but small. I dont have the space for one dog to run let alone the boys. If anyone is wanting a huntin dog or a dog for kids he is it. Under two years old and LOVES to run and jump! I have to restrane him to much because I live in town. Just lookin for whats best for him.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i picked up a stray at skeeter last year. It was so cute. but sadly we had to give it away. I need a dog but so far my dad still doesnt want one because they die. but i think he is starting to come around. for those of u with out a dog i think it is a good idea u get one. epecially one that needs a home, like this one. good luck JIG merry x-mass


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

He is a great dog. Fixed too.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> ( I need a dog but so far my dad still doesnt want one because they die.



When you find one that doesn't, drop me a pm. I would like the breeders number.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> When you find one that doesn't, drop me a pm. I would like the breeders number.



u might want to try Walmart. i here they got some up there they use batteries. sry JIG i wont hijack the thread anymore i couldn't resist.


----------

